# Lyft account got deactivated



## Am02 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi
My lyft account got deactivated permanently because i canceled some rides sometimes after i accepted them..
is there anyone who had same issue and did u get reactivated.???


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Not yet. You must have been doing it quite a bit. Did you try to at least wait for the timer to run out so you can legit cancel? A legit cancel won't hurt your cancel rate so I try to fit a few of those in when i can. If you're doing early cancels before the timer goes too much then yeah they probably were quick to shut you down


----------



## Am02 (Oct 16, 2018)

I


Gtown Driver said:


> Not yet. You must have been doing it quite a bit. Did you try to at least wait for the timer to run out so you can legit cancel? A legit cancel won't hurt your cancel rate so I try to fit a few of those in when i can. If you're doing early cancels before the timer goes too much then yeah they probably were quick to shut you down


U started ur msg by saying not yet ...so were u deactivated also??if yes then since when ??


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Why not start by emailing them. Tell them you didn't realize how serious it was, and if they reactivate your account, you'll keep cancellations down to an absolute minimum. It won't cost anything and you might get lucky. If not, you can work from there.


----------



## Am02 (Oct 16, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Why not start by emailing them. Tell them you didn't realize how serious it was, and if they reactivate your account, you'll keep cancellations down to an absolute minimum. It won't cost anything and you might get lucky. If not, you can work from there.


Thank u for ur point but i really have done tht already for the past 3 days but still no change .i even went to the hub but nothing ..


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i only did 3 rides today but they were very long hour plus very happy to accept them made my average 9 hour day only take 5.30 now i am sitting home bored lol. point is 2 of the 3 pax 1 told me 3 drivers canceled on them once they got to them and noticed it was such a long trip. the second said 4 drivers canceled. the 3 was on there phone said nothing. why do people pass on easy money? they rather do 3 dollar rides screw that. every ride had a long ride warning 45 min plus for 1 the other said hour long trip plus. i think some drivers are stupid ill pass on making some real money. so i do understand why lyft uber freeze your accounts its stupid to have a passenger wait for you to show up and cancel then wait for 2 or 3 more drivers . ( read the ping! do not accept long trips then cancel them when you arrive to the pax)


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> i only did 3 rides today but they were very long hour plus very happy to accept them made my average 9 hour day only take 5.30 now i am sitting home bored lol. point is 2 of the 3 pax 1 told me 3 drivers canceled on them once they got to them and noticed it was such a long trip. the second said 4 drivers canceled. the 3 was on there phone said nothing. why do people pass on easy money? they rather do 3 dollar rides screw that. every ride had a long ride warning 45 min plus for 1 the other said hour long trip plus. i think some drivers are stupid ill pass on making some real money. so i do understand why lyft uber freeze your accounts its stupid to have a passenger wait for you to show up and cancel then wait for 2 or 3 more drivers . ( read the ping! do not accept long trips then cancel them when you arrive to the pax)


To be fair, the OP didn't mention anything about cancelling because they were long rides.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You have to do it a bunch of times and in a short amount of time in order to get deactivated for it. Happened to a coworker of mine because he was doing a 2x-3x per night and they cut him off. 5 months later, he got reinstated just by visiting a Lyft GLH.


----------



## Am02 (Oct 16, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> You have to do it a bunch of times and in a short amount of time in order to get deactivated for it. Happened to a coworker of mine because he was doing a 2x-3x per night and they cut him off. 5 months later, he got reinstated just by visiting a Lyft GLH.


Whts this lyft GLH ??
Wht i know is the lyft HUB


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

GLH=Greenlight Hub. It's an Uber term but it is generally used here on the forums to refer to both Uber and Lyft offices.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Am02 said:


> I
> 
> U started ur msg by saying not yet ...so were u deactivated also??if yes then since when ??


Oh I just meant to say that I have cancelled on a few people but so far have never been deactivated. That's why I asked how you cancelled on people. If you do too many early cancels where you wait before the timer runs to zero that'll get you deactivated. I cancel early once in a while when I don't wanna do a long trip into the city, but not too many.

I try to pad it with a few legit cancels to keep my cancel rate down and you get paid for it as well.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

If you don’t want a ride don’t accept it, Lyft can’t do anything to you for this. But if you are cancelling a ride you accepted too often, yes they will deactivate you. If this is this is your first time being deactivated a few emails should get you a second chance. I’m surprised the hub couldn’t help.


----------



## Am02 (Oct 16, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> If you don't want a ride don't accept it, Lyft can't do anything to you for this. But if you are cancelling a ride you accepted too often, yes they will deactivate you. If this is this is your first time being deactivated a few emails should get you a second chance. I'm surprised the hub couldn't help.


It is my first time deactivated..i am also surprised cus i saw many drivers here got reactivated once they went to the hub but it didn't work out for me


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

What did the hub tell you?


----------



## Am02 (Oct 16, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> What did the hub tell you?


Supposedly she spoke with an agent through emails and she told me tht its a final decision but now i believe tht she was able to do something since many drivers r saying tht they got reactivated after only going to the hub


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Am02 said:


> Whts this lyft GLH ??
> Wht i know is the lyft HUB


From what I read in this post I like your chances!


----------



## Am02 (Oct 16, 2018)

Pulledclear said:


> From what I read in this post I like your chances!


I dont understand wht u mean


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

There is a small chance that Lyft will call upon you in the future and let you drive again. I have read here of it happening. But it would clearly appear that as of now that you are considered to be permanently deactivated. At this point you are essentially wasting your time trying to get them to interact with you.

This happens often in the gig-economy. Most of us are set up with both Uber and Lyft so that we can keep earning if something like what happened to you happens to us. In addition to driving for Lyft and Uber I also deliver groceries and hot food.

I hope you find this helpful as it was intended.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Am02 said:


> I dont understand wht u mean


Exactly.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Am02 said:


> Hi
> My lyft account got deactivated permanently because i canceled some rides sometimes after i accepted them..
> is there anyone who had same issue and did u get reactivated.???


Lyft tends to give you lots of warnings. They will lock you out for an hour also. Did you get those messages?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

only reason you should cancel a ride a minor . the pax is in dirty clothing will get your car dirty. pets not service animals . to many riders. 
your x wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! run fast . once i accepted a ride then my coffee kicked into and i had a bathroom emergency had to sh..... like a race horse . i called support and explained they took it off m record. what were your reasons for canceling these rides? i canceled 3 rides in about 1200


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> i only did 3 rides today but they were very long hour plus very happy to accept them made my average 9 hour day only take 5.30 now i am sitting home bored lol. point is 2 of the 3 pax 1 told me 3 drivers canceled on them once they got to them and noticed it was such a long trip. the second said 4 drivers canceled. the 3 was on there phone said nothing. why do people pass on easy money? they rather do 3 dollar rides screw that. every ride had a long ride warning 45 min plus for 1 the other said hour long trip plus. i think some drivers are stupid ill pass on making some real money. so i do understand why lyft uber freeze your accounts its stupid to have a passenger wait for you to show up and cancel then wait for 2 or 3 more drivers . ( read the ping! do not accept long trips then cancel them when you arrive to the pax)


I don't know where you live, but I would never take a 45+ trip on zero surge. Not worth it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> I don't know where you live, but I would never take a 45+ trip on zero surge. Not worth it.


It depends. Rush hour? Absolutely not.

At night, with DF set properly, I've done a few 45+ minute notification trips and done decently. Almost all highway miles so I was actually moving.

I didn't like that it wasn't PT/Surge, but the payouts weren't bad.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Raven087 said:


> I don't know where you live, but I would never take a 45+ trip on zero surge. Not worth it.


with uber its about .79 a mile. lyft its about 95c a mile mostly freeways here.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Right here man. So last time I got deactivated was 6 months ago. I am not lying when I say this but that was my 3rd deactivation. 1st time was excessive cancelling. I basically told them to review my account and to look at my rating and also the comments people left. With a constant 4.98 and above they reactivated me instantly. 8 months later I kept cancelling because I was aiming for long surge rides during saint patty’s. I had cancelled around 10x that night and after the 10th I immediately got deactivated. Emailed them and basically lied telling them that the app kept crashing on me due to the update and hectic day it was cancelling rides without me telling it. They re-instated me fast after the 4th message the same day. Last time I got deactivated was 6 months ago because of excessive cancellation. I must have sent 6 messages with no luck. So finally I told them a sob story about how I am a broke college student wanting to pay for tuition. The last person I must have tugged on their heart strings because they reactivated me again. So yea, pester them. Send many many many messages. The messages are always responded by different people. So chances are you will get someone who will sympathizes.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Man if I was in charge I wouldn’t reactivate none of y’all! You know the rules. Follow them!

Don’t cancel too much or you’ll be kicked off the platform. You go ahead and over cancel anyway; I’m sure after several warnings. You get hacked then it’s, “what’d I do, what’d I do?! Let me back in! I’ll be good!” No!


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Man if I was in charge I wouldn't reactivate none of y'all! You know the rules. Follow them!
> 
> Don't cancel too much or you'll be kicked off the platform. You go ahead and over cancel anyway; I'm sure after several warnings. You get hacked then it's, "what'd I do, what'd I do?! Let me back in! I'll be good!" No!


Honestly if I was in charge I wouldn't let myself drive on the platform. The system games me so I game the system. I've been at it for 3 years going on 4 and I know how good it can get. Unicorns still exist, on Uber at least, so I intend to catch them. But since Uber and Lyft are competing for the market and they both need drivers. This is my last couple of months and on my last day which will probably be New Years I'm going to hunt unicorns until I get deactivated. Graduation is upon me so rideshare has served me well. So I'm ending it with a bang/deactivation on both.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Honestly if I was in charge I wouldn't let myself drive on the platform. The system games me so I game the system. I've been at it for 3 years going on 4 and I know how good it can get. Unicorns still exist, on Uber at least, so I intend to catch them. But since Uber and Lyft are competing for the market and they both need drivers. This is my last couple of months and on my last day which will probably be New Years I'm going to hunt unicorns until I get deactivated. Graduation is upon me so rideshare has served me well. So I'm ending it with a bang/deactivation on both.


Spoken like a pro....

The system games me, so I game the system.

True words!!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Right here man. So last time I got deactivated was 6 months ago. I am not lying when I say this but that was my 3rd deactivation. 1st time was excessive cancelling. I basically told them to review my account and to look at my rating and also the comments people left. With a constant 4.98 and above they reactivated me instantly. 8 months later I kept cancelling because I was aiming for long surge rides during saint patty's. I had cancelled around 10x that night and after the 10th I immediately got deactivated. Emailed them and basically lied telling them that the app kept crashing on me due to the update and hectic day it was cancelling rides without me telling it. They re-instated me fast after the 4th message the same day. Last time I got deactivated was 6 months ago because of excessive cancellation. I must have sent 6 messages with no luck. So finally I told them a sob story about how I am a broke college student wanting to pay for tuition. The last person I must have tugged on their heart strings because they reactivated me again. So yea, pester them. Send many many many messages. The messages are always responded by different people. So chances are you will get someone who will sympathizes.


this is good advice.

Hope ya get back on the road OP. I'm sure ya can. They need you so.....

Then play nice for a while and see how it goes?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Right here man. So last time I got deactivated was 6 months ago. I am not lying when I say this but that was my 3rd deactivation. 1st time was excessive cancelling. I basically told them to review my account and to look at my rating and also the comments people left. With a constant 4.98 and above they reactivated me instantly. 8 months later I kept cancelling because I was aiming for long surge rides during saint patty's. I had cancelled around 10x that night and after the 10th I immediately got deactivated. Emailed them and basically lied telling them that the app kept crashing on me due to the update and hectic day it was cancelling rides without me telling it. They re-instated me fast after the 4th message the same day. Last time I got deactivated was 6 months ago because of excessive cancellation. I must have sent 6 messages with no luck. So finally I told them a sob story about how I am a broke college student wanting to pay for tuition. The last person I must have tugged on their heart strings because they reactivated me again. So yea, pester them. Send many many many messages. The messages are always responded by different people. So chances are you will get someone who will sympathizes.


I like your style!

Sympathy trumps all in the gig economy.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Honestly if I was in charge I wouldn't let myself drive on the platform. The system games me so I game the system. I've been at it for 3 years going on 4 and I know how good it can get. Unicorns still exist, on Uber at least, so I intend to catch them. But since Uber and Lyft are competing for the market and they both need drivers. This is my last couple of months and on my last day which will probably be New Years I'm going to hunt unicorns until I get deactivated. Graduation is upon me so rideshare has served me well. So I'm ending it with a bang/deactivation on both.


Dont burn your bridges.


----------



## Travy90 (Dec 14, 2015)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Right here man. So last time I got deactivated was 6 months ago. I am not lying when I say this but that was my 3rd deactivation. 1st time was excessive cancelling. I basically told them to review my account and to look at my rating and also the comments people left. With a constant 4.98 and above they reactivated me instantly. 8 months later I kept cancelling because I was aiming for long surge rides during saint patty's. I had cancelled around 10x that night and after the 10th I immediately got deactivated. Emailed them and basically lied telling them that the app kept crashing on me due to the update and hectic day it was cancelling rides without me telling it. They re-instated me fast after the 4th message the same day. Last time I got deactivated was 6 months ago because of excessive cancellation. I must have sent 6 messages with no luck. So finally I told them a sob story about how I am a broke college student wanting to pay for tuition. The last person I must have tugged on their heart strings because they reactivated me again. So yea, pester them. Send many many many messages. The messages are always responded by different people. So chances are you will get someone who will sympathizes.


Wish it was that easy. I was deactivated about 3 month ago and still nothing after a few emails a week since.


----------

